# List Of Reserve Units?



## alis_aquilae (4 Feb 2012)

I'm currently in Grande Prairie, Alberta and working on my welding apprenticeship. Once I'm done, I'm considering a career either with a fire department or in the military. I would like to find out more about life in the military and what it's all about. I think a great way for me to do this is to join a reserve unit. However, I can't seem to find any information on whether or not there is a reserve unit of any kind here in Grande Prairie. Edmonton is 4.5 - 5 hours away, so not impossible, but it is a bit of a trek for a weekend commitment. 

Does anyone have any idea if there's a unit near me?

My interest in the military is Armoured, specifically recce, with a potential future transfer to SARTECH. That said, I am open to suggestions on other trades.


----------



## AJSangster (4 Feb 2012)

Well, I'm not even officially in the Army yet, but this seems simple enough for me to help with. 


List of Units in the Canadian Army 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_units_of_the_Canadian_Army

Types of Units

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/ata-asl/types-eng.asp


List of Armouries in Canada (not critical, just a tidbit of info and interesting facts regarding where reserve units do what they do and such)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_armouries_in_Canada



I hope that helps. But I gotta say, all it took for me to find the info you needed was Google and the ability to type out the words Canadian Army Units. You would have figured this out much faster if you had simply taken 12 seconds to look it up on the interwebz. Nevertheless, glad to help you out anyways


----------



## alis_aquilae (4 Feb 2012)

Already saw all of those. Got nothing. According the "Find A Unit" link on the Forces site, there's no units outside of Calgary in AB or Vancouver in BC. Having lived in BC, I know that's not accurate. Maybe my lack of internet-fu is causing me to read that wrong though. The internet is not one of my strong points (and i'm 23...lol)


----------



## MikeL (4 Feb 2012)

alis_aquailae, you just read the map wrong, the reason it only shows Calgary is because that is where the Brigade's HQ is.  If you had followed the link(clicked on Calgary), you would have found the list of all Reserve units in Alberta, sorted by location.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/41CBG_HQ/units-unite-eng.asp


----------



## alis_aquilae (4 Feb 2012)

HA! I knew I was doing something wrong. Thanks very much.


----------

